# Sproing Deluxe Reverb Custom Mockup Pedal



## music6000

My Pot & Jack positions differ from the Pedal PCB layout, I Custom drill all my enclosures.
 Pictured in the Faceplate arriving soon, this allows for the larger ''Skirt'' type knobs to be used! 








						Sproing Deluxe Faceplate - PedalPCB.com
					

Cosmetic Faceplate




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## music6000

Sproing Deluxe Reverb - PedalPCB.com
					

Spring Reverb with Tremolo




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## music6000

music6000 said:


> My Pot & Jack positions differ from the Pedal PCB layout, I Custom drill all my enclosures.
> Pictured in the Faceplate arriving soon, this allows for the larger ''Skirt'' type knobs to be used!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sproing Deluxe Faceplate - PedalPCB.com
> 
> 
> Cosmetic Faceplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pedalpcb.com


It should look something like this:


----------



## Robert




----------



## manfesto

Robert said:


> View attachment 27036


A - is the trem side the same circuit as the moonshot?

B - will these pots work for the gain and shape, or will they need to be the long-shaft type?









						9mm "Snap In" Potentiometer - Knurled Indicator Shaft
					

Top Quality Parts for Guitar Effects Pedals and DIY Music Devices. Knobs, Pots, Switches, Kits, LEDs, Enclosures, Jacks, Wire, Resistors, Capacitors, Semiconductors




					stompboxparts.com


----------



## Robert

It is, and those are the type I have on order for the prototype.


----------



## matt3310

What value pots do I need to order?


----------



## Robert

Here's my prototype cheat sheet.


----------



## matt3310

Thank you!!


----------



## alonkka

I'm assuming this is Reverb -> Tremolo?  Even though this is a 2 in 1 PCB, I can still wire an order switch between the 3PDT boards right?


----------



## Robert

alonkka said:


> I'm assuming this is Reverb -> Tremolo?  Even though this is a 2 in 1 PCB, I can still wire an order switch between the 3PDT boards right?


It is.

Electrically yes, you could wire up an order switch... You'd just need to ignore the red pads in this pic and wire them up exactly like you would two separate PCBs.






Physically, however, I'm not quite sure where the switch would fit.


----------



## alonkka

Robert said:


> It is.
> 
> Electrically yes, you could wire up an order switch... You'd just need to ignore the red pads in this pic and wire them up exactly like you would two separate PCBs.
> 
> View attachment 27869
> 
> 
> Physically, however, I'm not quite sure where the switch would fit.


Thanks for replying! I love that you are putting out these very practical pedals.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> It is.
> 
> Electrically yes, you could wire up an order switch... You'd just need to ignore the red pads in this pic and wire them up exactly like you would two separate PCBs.
> 
> View attachment 27869
> 
> 
> Physically, however, I'm not quite sure where the switch would fit.


It’s a 1590BB build, right? Just use long-leg pots and a 1590C enclosure!


----------



## Robert

You certainly could do that, yep.


----------



## music6000

Bricksnbeatles said:


> It’s a 1590BB build, right? Just use long-leg pots and a 1590C enclosure!


You would have to use this type of 9mm Pot:


----------



## Robert

You could also just wire standard 16mm solder lug pots to the 9mm pads.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

music6000 said:


> You would have to use this type of 9mm Pot:
> View attachment 27967


Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that for the two middle-adjacent pots, either long 9mm pots would have to be used, or regular offboard-wired solder lug pots (in which case the faceplate couldn’t be used— at least not without some light modification and clever knobbage)


----------



## jorgevz65

Robert said:


> It is.
> 
> Electrically yes, you could wire up an order switch... You'd just need to ignore the red pads in this pic and wire them up exactly like you would two separate PCBs.
> 
> View attachment 27869
> 
> 
> Physically, however, I'm not quite sure where the switch would fit.


Hello how are you?
Sorry for my English, I speak from the city of São Paulo/Brazil!
I'm a DIY beginner, and I'm doing it as a hobby (or therapy rsrs).
I don't quite understand how I can install a switch to reverse the order of the Reverb>Tremolo or Tremolo>Reverb effects.
Could you help me or indicate how I can do this inversion?
Thanks


----------



## Robert

jorgevz65 said:


> Could you help me or indicate how I can do this inversion?











						3PDT Order Switch Wiring - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com


----------



## music6000

You will need to purchase one of these:








						3PDT Order Switch - PedalPCB.com
					

3PDT Effects Order Switcher




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## jorgevz65

Robert said:


> 3PDT Order Switch Wiring - PedalPCB Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wiki.pedalpcb.com


Thanks!!!


----------



## jorgevz65

music6000 said:


> Você vai precisar comprar um desses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3PDT Order Switch - PedalPCB.com
> 
> 
> 3PDT Effects Order Switcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pedalpcb.com


Thank you!!


----------



## Robert

The tricky part is going to be finding a location for the switch in the enclosure.


----------

